# The kids in the neighborhood again



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

well I post before about this little kid in my neighborhood that keeps bugging me. I haven't seen him and his friends for a while but i saw them tonight again when we went for a walk. here is the other post I had before



This time they were going out of control and he said to his friends lets go kill the lady with the dog







. and he came with his friends toward me with his bike. I took my cell out and pretend that I took a picture of him and I called him by his name. then he went nuts and keep saying the F.. B... took my picture and he was really mad. he throw rocks at us and he kicked me in the knee (not hard). I called the security and told the kid I know his name and where he lives. so I came home and called the cops and they came and filed a report. they said they know him and he is not allowed in the school. they asked if I want to arrest him and I said no







next time. but they were really interested to get any information I had. the color of his bike especially. they said he stole a bike. so they just left to go to his house and talk to him. 

I'm going to change my route but it's too bad. it is such a nice area for our walks and now I have to walk on the side of the street









I didn't even know they can arrest kids under 15 years old. I think he is probably 11 or 12


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Threatening to kill someone is very serious and yes, they can arrest a child. I think I would have followed through on this as this child has some sort of history for the police to be so concerned. I'm glad you're changing your pattern but I'm not sure that will keep you safe from this bully. Please take care.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Fay,
Is it legal in your area to carry pepper spray? Please take care of yourself and make sure that you are walking when other people are around and be very watchful of your surroundings. I would not hesitate to press charges against this kid if he continues. His parents have much to answer for......


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Fay! I'm tearing up .... I hate to hear of such horrible things, it upsets me that this has happened to you, and of course I'm devistated that you & Sparkey can't enjoy a lovely walk!

Please, please, please take ALL the measures you can!!! I would HATE for anything to happen to your dear self and of course to Sparkey!

Take care!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh lord Fay I'm so sorry..
See I would have got mad and kicked the little brat back








I would have went right to his parents and went off. If any one of my sons EVER did something like this
they would never see the light of day, my sons wouldn't have the nerve to do that.
Geez, how are these people today raising their kids, it's very sad!
I hope this stops, but if nothing is done it will continue, I hope the parents do something before this gets 
out of hand.
Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Fay I am so sorry you are going through this, I am also very pleased you and Sparkey were not hurt.







You shouldn't have to go through such fear when walking in your own neighborhood, that needs to be addressed now.
I agree this kid needs to be taught a very tough lesson, if he keeps thinking he is going to get away with it he will continue to be a bully and the older he becomes the more serious the problem could get, he needs to be stopped now. Obviously he has done more than threaten you if the police know him and think he has stolen a bike, I hope that he did get arrested for theft, at least that may teach him something and also his parents.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

How scary! I am glad you and Sparkey are okay. We have out of control kids in our neighborhood too. It is such ashamed what the world is coming to. We were held accountable when we were kids and the kids of today should be also.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Way to stand up for yourself and I'm amazed he kicked you! I'm glad you called the cops. How scary for you! BE SAFE!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Fay, I would definitely document these encounters for legal action. Please do not try to attack them because you could be prosecuted. Write down the date, times and what was said during these threats. I would also try to walk with other people. Please be careful because of the gang mentality because a group of kids will do things that an individual child would not try. Please be safe and take care.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry this happened. How scary!!! I would have let the police arrest him. He is a danger to society. I'm sure you are not the only one he has intimidated. These days 12 year olds can big and do plenty of harm. I'm glad you are OK and I hope they end up locking this menace up.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was kidding when I said I would kick him back,I was kidding...








Just wanted to make that clear, before hand..
Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fay-

Please take care of YOURSELF!! You have no reason to defend this hellion. If he isn't harrassing you-I'm sure he is harrassing someone else, and someone is going to end up getting hurt.







You shouldn't be held captive in your own neighborhood/house because of him.














Take care and be careful!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> How scary! I am glad you and Sparkey are okay. We have out of control kids in our neighborhood too. It is such ashamed what the world is coming to. We were held accountable when we were kids and the kids of today should be also.[/B]


It is unreal how the kids today are being raised. "Back in the day" my parents had the audacity to believe they were the ones in charge, and I was naive enough to believe them! When you hear the parent of a 3-year old say "I can't get him/her to do xxx," you have to wonder what is going to happen when that child is a teenager.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't have much confidence in the parents of that kid. He got that way because they let it happen.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I was kidding when I said I would kick him back,I was kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Andrea,
You were like me, the first thing that popped into your mind was kick the little brat back. But when it comes right down to it neither one of us would do it. Even though when my son was 14, (may God rest his soul) he got up in my face trying to see how far he could get. I let him know real quick that I brought him into this world and would surely take him out of it. I never had a problem again and he was a very respectful young man. A lot of kids today do not have any respect for anyone or anything. They seem think the world owes them something. I am very blessed with my 16 yr old daughter. But I truly beleave the way that a child acts comes from 90% of how they are raised.

Faye,
Please be careful. Like someone already mention, kids in a group gain a lot of confidence that they would not have if the were by themselves. I do not suggest that you approach the parents either. It could just cause you more problems in the long run....What a sad state our society has come to...... **







*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Fay, I would definitely document these encounters for legal action. Please do not try to attack them because you could be prosecuted. Write down the date, times and what was said during these threats. I would also try to walk with other people. Please be careful because of the gang mentality because a group of kids will do things that an individual child would not try. Please be safe and take care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this, Fay. And I'm so sorry they are harrassing you again. I was just thinking about this situation last week and thought, I'm so glad we haven't heard about this anymore. Can your husband walk Sparkey? Or at least walk with you? Or can you have the security guard escort you again? It's just not fair, to say the least, that you should be afraid to walk the streets of your neighborhood.

Please take care of yourself and Sparkey.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

There is a public park right at the back of my house. Despite the police designating this a no crime/low crime area, various gangs of youngsters used to gather in the park to yell and scream, graffiti a toddlers' play area, drink alcohol, take drugs and taunt passersby. One evening a very pregnant lady, walking home alone, was spat at, chased and stoned. She miscarried two days later.

With the help of the police that same lady set up a Neighbourhood Watch group. I agreed to some hidden security cameras in my house until they had been identified. The police informed their parents. Although it may be hard to believe, some of them had absolutely no idea what their offspring got up to. And, because charges were pressed, three of the kids were sent to a young offenders institution. It seems that several other gang members "have previous" and their parents are seriously out-of-pocket through court fines.

Life became very peaceful around here. But, very occasionally, new/different gangs appear. Neighbourhood Watch to the rescue. In no time at all it is possible to get a "gang" of adults together to go into the park and "crowd" the little blighters out.

Safety in numbers, dear Fay. You can't go it alone, poppet - get as many other people involved as you can.
Above all, please be careful. There is no shame in finding somewhere else to walk until the authorities make your area safer.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG!!! That little Bast--d!!!! 11 or 12?!?!!? 

Where the heck are his parents?! Social Services needs to step in, if a kid is that out of control at such a young age he isn't getting proper parenting. 

You did the right thing honey. I can't believe that little sh!t kicked you!!!!!!! It's a shame you have to change your route, but I think it's the best bet. You don't want to be caught with those kids-- each and every time you feel threatened by them call the police-- so that when the kid finally crosses the line they will have a history of his violence and lack of supervision.

Good luck!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg... amazing... this kid has apparently caused more trouble than harassing you... why the h*ll won't they do something about it?!

i have to mention tho... back in the day when i was raised, the fear of my parents punishing me was always looming over my head. i was raised in a time when you could actually discipline your child without it being considered "abuse". if i did something wrong, i would have to stay in the house for the rest of the day... maybe if i had done something really bad, i would get a wack on the behind. nowadays, you can't even threaten punishment as it is thought of as "mental abuse". i know the things i say to my children could be considered abuse, god forbid anyone hear "if you do that again, i will be forced to banish you to your room without dinner." as not only is that socially stunting the kid for being locked away from the world with all their toys and books to read, it's also starving the child of their nutrients because they only had 2 meals already with plenty of snacks and beverages in between.
i'm not over reacting here, i do fear my kids will get upset at me for punishing them and they will go to school and tell someone that i’m “mean” and that i have all sorts of horrid punishments i come up with (like sorting the laundry or rearranging the movies in alphabetical order) and i will be considered an abusive parent. i think that's getting out of control, you can't even correct the bad behaviors in fear of being charged with abuse. ....but the people who actually need the legal attention are often times let off... sad.

sorry for ranting.









but fay, it's a shame you have to go through that. i think you should contact the police and let them have their way with him. he needs to be taught a lesson... isn't not bad enough he threatened you and kicked you this time....? what will he be so bold to do next time??


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Faye 
This is awful, please don't walk precious Sparkey alone. Go with someone.
Do you have a homeowners association where you live. San Diego is supposed to be a nice quiet place to live but like all places - scum enters and they ruin it for everyone.

These children belong in Juvie - they have no business harrassing passers by and obstructing their path - you are the one that pays taxes - not them and their parents should be accoutable for their actions.

Just keep away from that trail until you hear from the police.

How pathetic - stealing poor Sparkey's shoes.

This is not right - as far as kicking you - wow!!!

I would have told them if they don't leave the area now - I am calling the police - but sometimes the schools and police are scared of these little sh#$s !!!!

Please keep safe.
Lina


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry they are doing this to you. I am still totally amazed at kids these days! I was raised to respect adults or else and I do not feel I was abused as a child, a smack on the behind was a darn good reminder to behave







What kind of a world is this going to be in another 20 years or so







These kids are our future..............Lord help us


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

wow! That is horrible! It's a sad fact with too many kids these days. So much violence. My mom was a medical transcriptionist with a psych hospital for kids. She told me stories you wouldn't believe (leaving out details and names of course). One 5yo was locked up by his parents b/c they were afraid for their lives. He tried to burn them in their sleep.







Truly awful stuff. 

Bottom line.... with aggressive behavior like that... I would have pressed charges. I wouldn't give him a next time. Be safe!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hi guys,
> 
> well I post before about this little kid in my neighborhood that keeps bugging me. I haven't seen him and his friends for a while but i saw them tonight again when we went for a walk. here is the other post I had before
> 
> ...


First, there are several things that this child did that are not legal, even for an 11 or 12 year old. He assaulted you verbally, threatening to kill you and your dog. Throwing rocks at a dog is animal cruelty. He threatened you not only verbally, but by using force (kicking you and throwing rocks...and yes it is important how large these rock are, because it could become assault with a deadly weapon). He committed battery by kicking you. At the very least he should be charged with being a public nuisance, loitering and distrubing the peace. I would rethink your decision not to file charges on this kid. He's being more than a brat or a bully. He has taken it to the next level. It is not normal for kids to act this way and it is a behavior he has learned from someone or a group of people, most likely his parents or older siblings. You have every right to walk on the streets unaccosted and undisturbed. You might have to go to court, but you might not depending on what charges the prosecutor decides to bring against him. And depending on what state you live in, his parents might also be charged as well. At the very least, you can file a civil suit against his parents for allowing him to continue his harrassment of you and your dog. You might also have a civil suit against your apartment complex. I would definitely recommend talking to a lawyer about your options.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That is just shocking





















That must be one messed up kid to use words like "let's go kill them" and to actually physically assault you. I'm just beside myself!! I am SO SO sorry you are going through this. Hardcore criminals like murderers and rapists and serial killers start out the way this kid did. I wouldn't give him one inch of room, I would have had him arrested. But that's just me. I'm so glad you called the police and filed a report. 

I agree with the pepper spray, too. I would find out first if you need a permit to carry it--that's pretty easy to get you just go to your police department and fill out a form. I'd nail that little **** wth pepper spray next time (hopefully there is no next time) he tries to lay a hand on you.

Please stay safe and please don't walk alone!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Last night when I went to bed I was feeling sorry for the kid. something bad must have happened in his house. my mom says I should tell him that I don't hate him instead of being mad at him. it is very hard for us to fix this guy. I think he needs professional help.



> Fay, I would definitely document these encounters for legal action. Please do not try to attack them because you could be prosecuted. Write down the date, times and what was said during these threats. I would also try to walk with other people. Please be careful because of the gang mentality because a group of kids will do things that an individual child would not try. Please be safe and take care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will do that right now. I will write whatever I remember.











> I was kidding when I said I would kick him back,I was kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know







but I wanted to. I didn't know what to do with Sparkey at the time so I couldn't.



> I don't have much confidence in the parents of that kid. He got that way because they let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His mother is 26 years old and he has a brother 14 years old. so she was 12 when she had her first child







is that even possible? that's what the cop told me. I don't even think he has a dad.



> Can your husband walk Sparkey? Or at least walk with you? Or can you have the security guard escort you again?[/B]


are you kidding, my hubby would definitely kick him. I told him don't say anything when the cops show up and when the security guy showed up he said everything he wanted too







that he will punch the heck out of him and stuff like that











> Do you have a homeowners association where you live. San Diego is supposed to be a nice quiet place to live but like all places - scum enters and they ruin it for everyone.[/B]


 Yes we do. The security guy showed up pretty quick when I called.









Thanks everyone for advice. I felt much better after the cop said they will go to talk to him too. and that I can arrest him if I want. Oh I forgot to say that they asked me many times if I did something to him. like kick him back. and they were happy that I didn't. I think if I did I wouldn't have a case and I could be in trouble too. I should have asked them about the pepper spray though. I still haven't bought anything like that.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry you have go through something like this. The kid needs some tough love....and it looks like it won't be coming from his parents. So, I say, don't feel bad if you do get him arrested - he's a minor, maybe he would receive some professional help within the system...??? Something to think about.

.....or you could hire another "kid" to beat him up







- sorry, only joking.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> His mother is 26 years old and he has a brother 14 years old. so she was 12 when she had her first child
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Letting a 12 years old kid having a child is in itself child abuse.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> QUOTE





> His mother is 26 years old and he has a brother 14 years old. so she was 12 when she had her first child
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Letting a 12 years old kid having a child is in itself child abuse.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree totally, now I understand why this child is like this and it's sad.
Best way for you to deal with this is through the system and the courts, I wouldn't wait for it to happen again.
Andrea


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no Faye I'm so sorry this is happening again. What an awful little monster. I mean, threatening you is bad enough, but when someone has the capacity to want to harm a poor innocent animal, well that is just scary. I remember your last post, and I just wanted to cry at the thought of those kids throwing cigarettes on ouir sweet little Sparkey. But like someone else said, those are the kids who grow up to become very very bad people. I would not hesitate to have him arrested if there is a next time. Who knows how many others he is terrorizing. At least you filed a report so that there is a record. I hope there isn't a next time, but if there is something needs to be done. You should not have to start walking somewhere else. It's your neighborhood and you have the right to feel secure in it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Fay, I'm so sorry you & Sparkey are still having to deal with this mean misguided child. You have to do what you need to do to protect yourself & Sparkey, even if it means having this child arrested. He needs to be delt with properly, now.It's totally not fair for you to have to fear going for a walk, especially because of a child. I've seen mean kids before, but not this type of mean at this early age. I can only imagine what he will turn out to be if he doesn't get corrected now & recieve some good help. Please be careful, I don't want you & Sparkey to get hurt.







He's already kicked you, to me, that proves he is indeed capable of violence & is not just making threats.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Last night when I went to bed I was feeling sorry for the kid. something bad must have happened in his house. my mom says I should tell him that I don't hate him instead of being mad at him. it is very hard for us to fix this guy. I think he needs professional help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's very kind of you to have sympathy for the child--we all do. But you have to protect #1 FIRST which is YOU. Please don't let your kind, soft heart get in the way of continuing to do what this kid REALLY needs and that is some serious discipline. If his mother can't/won't, then let the justice system do it. You know I'm not exaggerating when I say that murderes, rapists and serial killers start out the way this boy is and he is NOT too young to commit a heinous crime like that NOW at age 11 or 12. Please protect yourself.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

KEEP SAFE !!! I am afraid , I am not as sympathetic as you - I would have had him arrested , that child sounds very troubled . Sarah


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

i have ZERO tolerance for people or kids wanting to harm animals. That is absolutely horrible. I would be a mess if I were in your situation! Poor Sparkey...how could anyone not just want to hug him and kiss him?! It makes you wonder what kind of homes these kids grow up in that they would say or want to do something as sick as that.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The more I read this post - the sadder I get.

I feel so sorry for both of you - especially for poor Sparkey - how horrible to have cigarette thrown at him - his cute innocent face and now the rocks ???????

The Libran in me says the poor kid is messed up imagine having a mother who is so young - the other side is saying - he's a little sh$# and needs to be taught a good lesson.

Sometimes talking some sense into these punks breaks them down and gets a whole different side out - but who wants to deal with that - not you Fay - he needs a therapist to put him straight - even if it means going to juvie for a while.

I would ask the police dept to send an undercover cop to walk a bit of a distance behind you (undercover with a dog) incase they do it again - but who is to know if they will be there at that time ?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=384011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I would ask the police dept to send an undercover cop to walk a bit of a distance behind you (undercover with a dog) incase they do it again - but who is to know if they will be there at that time ?[/B]


yeah I know, they don't show up every day. I let you know what I decide to do tonight. my mom wants to show me a park near by that we can just drive there and then walk in peace. my mom been here only a month and she knows everything







she doesn't even live in this country and she knows more places than I do.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't let your kind heart get in the way of keeping yourself and Sparkey SAFE!!

ginny


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry because I'm about to respond without knowing everything that has transpired before this most recent incident and am only gleaning bits and pieces such as past incidents with lit cigarettes thrown at Sparky and Sparky's shoes being taken by this kid. I am taking deep calming breaths right now because I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO JOIN YOU ON YOUR WALKS AND RUN INTO THIS KID. 

I've been a police officer for almost 25 years (geez that makes me old.) I've worked special victims dealing with the juvenile court system and have a bit of training under my belt. Everyone has offered excellent advice to you. This kid has serious problems and is a danger to you and to your community. Do not engage him in conversation. At the slightest hint of a threat to you or Sparky, should you encounter him again, 
remove the threat by picking up Sparky and quickly walking/running toward where you think other people will be and call 911. Press charges press charges press charges. 

Already kicked out of school at 12? If they couldn't get through to him, you certainly can't. Having the police talk to him will not have any effect on him. There are a lot of unknowns, is he drinking, using drugs? The more he gets away with, the more he will try to do. He is learning to be a predator, and predators look for weak victims who won't do anything. 

Again, I don't know the entire story. If there was an isolated incident where a 12 year old kicked me, and I didn't know the kid's background, I too would probably overlook it. BUT if he DARED to attempt to harm Toto or Tuffy he would be on his belly with handcuffs on before he knew what happened to him. Documenting is fine, but the court system uses prior arrests and convictions to judge the severity of someone's actions. 

It would be great to solve all of society's ills, but your number one priority is protecting yourself and Sparky. Let the court system and social workers/probation officers deal with this kid.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Fay,



I did not read everyone's reply so if anyone has already said this I am sorry to repeat it, but...



LOOK at it this way, you may be the one person that cares enough to TURN that child's life around. Do whatever you can to get him help, even if it is from the police. Do not put yourself or Sparkey in danger anymore from him. He clearly has made you aware of his intentions. Just because he is a child, does not mean at all, he isn't able to carry them out. Please value yourself more.

Jails are fully of criminals, under the age of 15! This is today's world, Fay, you can't change it, but you do need to protect yourself with all your power. Please, please take this from me, I have first hand knowlege about this. I looked the other way and was seriously hurt.

God Bless you and Sparkey,

Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have an update







but first TotallyTotoNTuffy it is nice to meet you and welcome to SM. I have to tell you I am very impressed with the cops I met last night









Today I went with my mom and I just couldn't go another route and I was feeling brave. well the security guy was around too. I heard those kids in the pool then I said to myself oh brother here we go again. then the little kid yelled " hey lady" , " I'm so sorry " so I was pretty far away. we walked towards the pool and talked face to face. he kept saying I'm so sorry. I told him did the cops show up ? and he nodded his head yes like an innocent boy. I told him well I could have had him arrested but I told them no but nobody mess with my dog and get away with it. and he kept saying I'm sorry. he said I swear I didn't throw the rocks and I think it might have been his friends too. and my mom kept telling him that he is a good boy and it was so nice of you to say you are sorry and we are friends ok? so I think he is ok. I still don't trust him but he really looked scared. I have no idea what the cops told him last night. whatever it was worked for now.









I have to thank you all for suggesting to call the cops in my first topic. I had no idea I can do that for this kind of incident. but I'm glad I did this time. Thanks everyone


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, here is my take....

I hope that you will continue to walk with your mom and preferably both of you will have a cell phone pre-dialed to 911. It is a plus for this kid that he called to you when he was in the pool. He didn't have to do that...

Last week a kid in my parent's neighborhood was jumping into a big bush in their yard and every time he landed he tore the bush....Mom saw him and called to him and told him that the next time she saw him in her yard she was going to call him parents. His response was "Yes Ma'am, I'm sorry" This is not the mark of an evil person. 

Now back to you, Fay. I don't know about your kid and I don't think that you and Sparkey can afford to let your guard down. It is encouraging that the kid called out to you and tried to make amends...

I hope for the best......


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok I was hoping todays walk went better. Did SP get to poo this time?







Hehe







to you girl! And I'm really happy that you let someone come with you even if it wasn't hubby.

Love ya!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Fay, I'm sorry that boy has been bothering you again. I'm hesitant to believe that he won't cause problems a few weeks from now though. He did kick you which is pretty bold and brash for a 12 year old to do. Please be careful. I'd hate for anything to happen to you and Shotzi's boyfriend, Sparkey.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto Fay

Don't let your guard down AT ALL ... he's got two bad strikes against him and this one time doesn't clear those ones.

He has to do alot of "Hey Lady - I'm so sorry" - like months and months of them before I can feel he really believes it.

Don't forget - he is the punk that the school doesn't even want - who knows what he did to get that award.

Anyway - keep walking with "momma" -














love the "you're a good boy comment" coming from mommy ...









Sparkey should have lifted his leg and peed on him while he was apologizing ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Ok I was hoping todays walk went better. Did SP get to poo this time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










well I have another funny story to tell you all, about Sparkey going poo poo tonight. I took a video







have no idea yet how it came out. my mom bought me something that she is really proud of and she thinks it helped to scare the kid tonight. She insists. it's late but I might upload the video another day


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It sounds like whatever the police said to the kid scared the heck out of him-- and hopefully his parents were horrified, spanked him, punished him, and will be keeping better tabs on him.

It was nice that your mom told him he was a good boy. Every kid needs to hear they are a good egg, and he probably doesn't get enough of that.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am sorry, but I don't think this kid's apology is enough. He threatened to kill you and made physical contact. I am all for forgive and forget, however there is an established pattern of behavior here that is not going to change overnight. I wouldn't settle for just the apology. I don't care for the fact that he did not come up to you directly to apologize. He did it from a distance. He was probably in the company of people who were telling him to apologize. I would definitely not let down your guard.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw this post the other day and was gonna leave you something but got distracted.
I've got to join in on the "not letting your guard down" deal. Please please, watch over yourself and little sparkey! I don't even know how you walk alone.... I'd be crapping myself. I'm terrified of walking by myself. 

Kids these days are crazy.. Well, you know. Everyone is crazy these days. LOL.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Wow, I'm sorry this has happened. I'm glad the boy apologized, but I would still be very careful too. Pepper spray would be carried if it were me, its sad we have to be on our guard all the time, but if anyone ever messes with Bella it will be the last time. If he approaches you in a nasty way again please consider having him arrested. If kids know they can keep doing something they will. I hope his apology was sincere and you and Sparkey can walk in peace








What scares me the most is this is a group of kids we are talking about, I truly don't know what I would do if I were you. Maybe driving to another area to walk, but you shouldn't have to do that. Makes me glad I have a bodybuilder brother for these situations, but even then he wouldn't be there all the time. Those kids should be in jail.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Fay, I am so sorry to hear about this horrible kid. Even thought the little twirp said he was sorry, please be careful... Once these brats are around their friends they turn into the devil! Please be careful!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad you got an apology from the kid,& I hope he never threatens you & Sparkey again. But do be wary & cautious of him.The next time you see him, he may be with his gang again & feel the need to impress them with his cruel bravado at your & Sparkeys expense. I hope not, but do be very careful on your walks.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay, I'm glad, too that he apologized. I hope it came from his heart and he intends to correct his behavior. Who knows what compelled him to call to you and say "I'm sorry", but a part of me hopes he realizes how wrong he was (to say the least). Of course, another part of me is still concerned for Sparkey and you, so please, please be on your guard and don't hesitate to call the police if it happens again.



xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Well, I hope that kid was just trying to be a show off in front of his buddies and learned the severity of what he did. I also wouldn't let my guard down. I do hope his apology was sincere--I really do. I hate to hear about kids going down the wrong path like that--it really is heartbreaking. I hope he won't become another crime statistic. I think you handled everything really well--I bet this is making you a much stronger person! Stay safe!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh believe me, I'm going to be very careful and if I hear just one bad word out of him I will report, this time will be easy because I already have a case #. When he said he was sorry all of his friends were there too. I didn't see the parents anywhere so I don't think he was forced to apologize at that moment. My mom embarrassed the heck out of him in front of his friends saying how cute he is and how nice and good boy and things like that







but i think he kind of liked it. I try to change my route anyway. I was just curious last night so I went to the same place


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

In a way I feel this kid has had a bad start to life, who know, he probably has never heard a kind word directed at him - maybe all just negative, so when your mum was calling him cute and good - he probably liked hearing that - something he's rarely ever heard perhaps.

Let's see how long he can keep it up - he lives in your condo complex I presume ?

I hope for his sake he stops this ... with his mom having him at 12 - I wonder if he even had a male figure growing up - ???


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Fay!







Those kids are really awful! I hope that the police have scared them to death and they leave you and Sparkey alone!!!!! Be careful!









BTW...I love your new siggy with that picture of Sparkey!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Did she buy Sparky a Doberman Costume?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

help









detective called me and begged me to change my mind and press charges against the kid







he was begging. he said he really needs my help. this kid had done some serious things and he was really surprised that he only kicked me.







what should I do?







he said we need to help him and his mother. I asked what if you do and then he comes back home and gets more mad at me then what? he said well that is possible and then we will put him away for good.







that is a long time , I wonder what he did. but that would be too late for me don't you think? I'm actually not worried about that part. it is just that I have no way of going to court and get involved. I know it is selfish but I am also very shy if I ever have to sit in the witness stand and talk. I would die of a heart attack. I have to call the guy back. I have a migraine problem too which just kicked in









I think I need to know the truth that what else he has done. if he did something bad then I like to know before I press charges.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Personally, I would do it, he is probably just doing the same thing to another person when its not you.
I would say anything if you think about it that is illegal has a reason and so the detective saying he has done another thing would give me the courage to step up. Someone said earliar kids like him grow up to be either rappists, or murderors *SP?* I agree and I think you really should do this so he gets set straight and hopefully won't be in the paper 15 years from now with the headline '27 year old rapes then murderers __ year old girl'


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm sure the detective must know what he's talking about. I would do it and be done with it. I know this must be so terrifying for you, but just think, if you don't take it forward, it will NOT get better. Then if something happens to you AGAIN with this kid (odds are good that it will) then you will have to start ALL over again and be faced with the same decision that you can just do now and get it over with. And like everyone said, if he doesn't do anything to you, it will be to someone else. My heart goes out to you--be strong! I know you are!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh boy - this is tough. Intellectually, I say go with the detective. Emotionally, I say trust your instincts. Then again, what do your instincts tell you? This kid could already be a smooth talker, it's possible that the detective came to his house and scared him. That doesn't necessarily mean he is 'reformed'.

The other charges, or events, the detective may not be able to tell you about if you are going to press charges. Maybe our resident officer will come back and offer some more professional advice.

Good luck, Fay.

xoxo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would seriously think about pressing charges. You will be surprised at how brave you are when the need arises. 

Frankly, I was sort of worried after your "nice" conversation with him. I can't imagine that a person can go from kicking you and calling you names to nice that fast. My opinion is that he is being passive agressive and will attack again. I think he is trying to throw you off guard. 

Perhaps the detective can meet with you so you can sit down together and get all the info, etc.

My thoughts are with you....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackerl, it's hard being YOU. Now we know WHY he was very nice today....he's trying to get himself out of more trouble. 

It's just too much for me tonight - there are so many variables you need to think about. You should try to find out just what it is he did. Could you be in danger.....even if you don't press charges?
Do you think he turned "nice" over night? - I think - not.

Please be careful, and keep us updated. And think about poor little Sparky in all this - if he gets hurt..







Maybe you better press charges...then move to New Jersey. Archie would love to have Sparky near by to hang with.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good grief Fay! I don't think I am qualified to give any advice, but I don't think you are wrong to want to know more about this kid. And how does pressing charges help the kid and his mom? Does he think it would scare him straight? I think that you can be strong if you concentrate on the fact that a little guy like Sparkey could have had his neck snapped in one instant if this kid struck. You might be OK, but they could harm Sparkey before you even thought about what was going on. You can be strong if you are protecting your baby!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Fay, I sent you a P/M. If I can help you in any way, please let me know.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, Fay, I can sympathize with you for sure. Like you, I'd really rather not go to court. In fact, I'd do just about anything to avoid it & I'd probably have an anxiety attack if I did have to go. Common sense tells me you really should do this, but I sure feel for you. If you have to go into the witness protection program, you can come here & I'll help you protect Sparkey.







Seriously, try not to let your fear of going to court be the deciding factor on whether to press charges or not. Most court cases are plea bargained anyway aren't they? Good luck with your decision.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry this is happening to you and Sparkey. It's hard to believe that this kid can just keep doing this stuff. I think I'd have to press charges. Just think what he'll be like if he keeps getting away with this stuff. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, here is my opinion on the subject. I believe we all have an obligation as citizens to uphold the law...whether it means not breaking the law ourselves, or reporting crime when it happens. I understand the desire not to confront your attacker again, but please consider his next victim and how scared and terrorized they may feel. If he is put in custody, then he cannot attack another person or animal. I am also suspect of his apology. I feel he did it to gain some level of trust with you so that you might let down your guard next time. The thing about criminals, and this includes the boy, is that they are usually pretty good at picking up on human nature and working that to their advantage. I urge you to consider pressing charges, afterall, he did attack you and your dog! If you cannot do it for yourself, please do it for the defenseless victim that may be next.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

We already know that he has been expelled from school at the ripe old age of 11 and that has been an ongoing problem for the community. His parents either don't have the ability to control him, or don't want to.

Doesn't everyone feel that this kid is acting way out of the range or "normal kids goofing around behavior" to brazenly approach a stranger, an adult woman, who is innocently walking her little white fluffy dog and 

1. attempt to steal her dog's boots; 
2. throw cigarettes butts at her dog; 
3. throw rocks at her dog; and ultimately actually kick her????? 

If that is not abnormal behavior....and dangerous behavior at that...........I don't know what is.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

what if the next person he bullies is a child or an elderly person out alone and unable to defend him/herself? Please press the charges.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hmmm.. I have sort of a different take on it. 

If the cop has so much other stuff on this kid-- why doesn't he go after him with those crimes? Something smells fishy to me. 

I think the kid apologized-- was it the best apology ever? No, but maybe he doesn't know how to do any better. It sounds like yo and your mom sort of connected with this kid. 

I would decline to press charges _this time_, but if he so much as looks at you cross eyed I would call the police again. 

Do what you feel comfortable doing, ... don't be pushed into doing anything you don't want to do. You are a smart, strong woman- you have every right to press charges or not.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Walk your route only with a buddy in my opinion.

And if he ever messes with you again, DO press charges. You've been more than fair and understanding.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> If the cop has so much other stuff on this kid-- why doesn't he go after him with those crimes? Something smells fishy to me.[/B]


That's what didn't sit right with me, either. Why would a detective call Fay at home and try to pursuade her to press charges after her already telling him that she didn't want to. I've never heard of that. Unless maybe they need this one instance to push it over the edge to convict him? I don't know enough about these things.

I think Deanna is right--You are a smart, wise woman and I think you'll know what to do and when to do it.

I still say that this kid's behavior is way out of the norm of just fooling around, though. And I'm around kids practically 24/7 having two young ones of my own that play with all ages in the neighborhood....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Did this detective just call today? If so, I would think about it this weekend and see what you come up with on Monday. I think you need to decide what is best for you. I know it would be a real pain to get involved, but if you really think that is what you need to do, then you should. If you think that you want nothing to do with it, then don't. It's really up to you, but I think you need some time to figure it out.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Hmmm.. I have sort of a different take on it.
> 
> If the cop has so much other stuff on this kid-- why doesn't he go after him with those crimes? Something smells fishy to me.
> 
> ...


I urged Fay to call the detective and ask for more details about the kid's background, to address any and all of her concerns about pursuing charges (or not), what would be required of her and THEN make a decision. I agree that ultimately only Fay can make a decision that she feels is right for her, but I think it should be an informed decision. Whatever her choice, I know that all of us want her to feel safe and stay safe on her walks with Sparkey.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> We already know that he has been expelled from school at the ripe old age of 11 and that has been an ongoing problem for the community. His parents either don't have the ability to control him, or don't want to.
> 
> Doesn't everyone feel that this kid is acting way out of the range or "normal kids goofing around behavior" to brazenly approach a stranger, an adult woman, who is innocently walking her little white fluffy dog and
> 
> ...






































I haven't call the detective yet







I wanted to so much but ......

I went home and told my hubby and parents that I'm calling to press charges. Then they talked me out of it again







. This is what my hubby thinks too that something is fishy. he said it was odd that the detective call you and ask you to change your mind. we didn't even know if that was possible. basically he said it is too late, you already accept the kids apology and you already told the cop I don't want to press charges. I think I should wait a little longer. believe me if I see him again and he just look at me I will call them for sure.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just hope, in the meantime, this kid doesn't injure (or worse) someone else. It's possible he did something to someone since your run in with him and that person is too frightened to pursue charges. Maybe this detective is hoping you will step up so they can stop this kid before it gets deadly. This boy exhibits true signs of becoming a sociopath. A talk from the cops probably doesn't scare him much or for long if that's all that keeps happening to him.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Fay,



PLEASE, please press charges. You can't know yet the help it will be to this child. He is not too young to cause you or Sparkey serious harm. HE needs help and you have the chance to help him. Please do so.



God bless you!
Melanie


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I worked with a lot of kids like this during one of my internships in social work and one thing i learned real quick is that a lot of these kids need REAL help not just a talk or a swat on the hand. These kids are street smart and know exactly what they are doing. This kid didnt apologize because he was sorry for what he did to you and Sparkey, he did it because he was threatened by somebody (mother, police, child welfare agency???) and once that threat goes away....... Please be careful whatever you decide to do. This child just lost respect in front of all his peers and there will come a time when all this with the police has blown over that he will have to prove to his peers that he isnt a "wimp". I've seen it all too often. Do whatever you're comfortable with but be careful. And do not under any circumstances believe that he has changed.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385485
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOAH







I just read this thread, and I am shocked and also feel sorry for you Fay that you and Sparkey had to go through this all















If I were you, I would press charges







That kid should learn a lesson









Stay safe and keep us updated 















to you and Sparkey

Kat


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Is it possible that the reasons the detective wanted you to change your mind are ones that you have already mentioned here:



> "I bet they are the ones that spray paint on peoples houses and grounds. *yeah that's another thing they can never catch them in the act."*
> "they start little fires here and there too. I always find ashes , once I had to step on the fire to put it off."
> "he said he really needs my help. this kid had done some serious things and he was really surprised that he only kicked me.[/B]


Maybe you should reconsider what you were previousing thinking:



> "I think I need to know the truth that what else he has done. if he did something bad then I like to know before I press charges."[/B]


To help explain a little about the legality of pursuing criminal charges, all States have what is referred to as a Statute of Limitations (which may vary from State to State.) In Illinois you have three years to file charges for a misdemeanor offense. If I am not mistaken, I believe in California, it is one year. 

If you were to file a criminal complaint, your initial "testimony" would be written on the criminal complaint that you would be required to swear to and sign. The "defendant" would have to answer to that complaint to the judge in Juvenile Court. He may plea bargain, particularly if he admitted to the offense after the detective spoke to him. The detective would document that in his reports as well as document that he apologized to you after the fact. So it is quite possible that you would never even have to testify in open court.

Just giving you a little insight about the legal process but I'm sure talking to the detective involved would be more informative for you. You can call him and still decide not to press charges. At least you would have a better idea of what you are dealing with for future encounters. I don't think you should carry anything that could ultimately be used against you. No matter how small, having five kids against one adult (especially one who is also trying to protect her dog at the same time) is a losing battle.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Perhaps the detective is trying to get you to change your mind and press charges because that kid has "sincerely" apologized to all his other victims and they, like you, thought that maybe he had changed and decided to give him another chance. What I wonder is how many people this kid has to harass until he is taught that it is wrong? And how much further does his harrassment have to escalate until someone is brave enough to put a stop to it. 

How many dangerous criminals in society would there be if someone in their community had realized what they were turning into while they were still young and reported them so that something coudl be done about it? 

Even if it is too late to help this kid modify his behavior and become a decent citizen, isn't it best to eliminate his future victims by taking him out of the picture? 

By accepting his apology and letting things slide, you've just let every kid like him in the area know how far and how often they can push you and still get off scot-free. (You think he won't boast to his friends what he has gotten away with?) Maybe the next kid will try kicking at your dog and actually succeed and break his ribs or cause internal damage to vital organs or worse? 

If your dog was a human child of yours, would you be as understanding of that kid? 

Attacking animals is generally "practice" for later attacking people. Maybe you don't have a human child for him to hurt, but what about your neighbors? Other people in your city? When someone gets seriously injured or someone's dog gets killed, how are you going to feel know that you knew him "back when" and did nothing?

You may worry that if you press charges, the kid will eventually be free to harrass you again. Isn't he ALREADY free to do that now? And thinking that there are no consequences?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know what I would do. I think I would have pressed charges the very first time he messed with me or my dog, but I'm not the most lenient person. I wouldn't walk alone for sure, kids have access to guns and all kinds of crazy things and I wouldn't risk it. I hope his apology was sincere, but I have a feeling maybe it wasn't. I'm sorry this is happening to you and I hope everything gets better soon. About the court thing, if he assaluts you again I wouldn't let the court thing stand in the way of justice. You deserve to walk in peace.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've been thinking about you & Sparkey for days now Fay. I know that you will make the decision that is right for you & your family, including Sparkey of course. 

But I just wanted to chime in again because the thought that keeps coming back to me is the fact that this child would hurt a tiny animal, be it throwing rocks or worse still cigarettes! It makes me feel ill everytime I think about it. I know this may sound harsh & perhaps even a touch dramatic .. but that child strikes me as evil. There, I've said it. 

That's not to take away from the fact he kicked you - that's just as bad, but to harm an animal! Despicable act!

I hope that this whole sad situation will be remedied one way or another quick smart and that you and Sparkey can once again enjoy your walks. I watched Sparkey's 'boots' video yesterday & he just looks so darn CUTE!! It would be a shame if he couldn't continue to strut his stuff in peace!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I've been thinking about you & Sparkey for days now Fay. I know that you will make the decision that is right for you & your family, including Sparkey of course.
> 
> But I just wanted to chime in again because the thought that keeps coming back to me is the fact that this child would hurt a tiny animal, be it throwing rocks or worse still cigarettes! It makes me feel ill everytime I think about it. I know this may sound harsh & perhaps even a touch dramatic .. but that child strikes me as evil. There, I've said it.
> 
> ...


I too have had this constantly on my mind for the past few days. Especially having cigarettes thrown at Sparkey - imagine what was going through his mind - yes it is mean and evil. 

If that was me and they hurt Max - I would have had a few choice words and made sure they knew I meant what I said.

A few weeks ago some 12th graders (grown boys supposedly ready to graduate) had a bucket and water bottles, everytime a car drove by they would throw water on the cars and laugh.
I saw this and slowly drove by and one was about to fill the bottle up and I stopped and said ... if a drop touches my newly washed (black) car - it will not be a happy sight. They all stopped in their tracks. As I drove past to go back home - they were still at it and one yelled - here comes the B*&% ... I once again stopped and reversed back - said - did I just hear someone refer to me as a B*&^^ ... they were silent.
I told them I knew what school they go to as my daughter goes to the same school too. They know where I live, they know my car - they wouldn't dare cause I know where they live too. They are probably the ones that toilet paper random houses in the street too.

I hope Fay finds a closure to all this and can walk Sparkey and those shoes soon enough.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Fay you need to press charges this kid isnt going to stop with just you. 
By now I would have, if something happens to another person and I didn't do anything I would feel terrible. He is a kid that needs alot of help..
Good luck
Andrea


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, this is a tough situation and one I hope has a happy ending but you do need to do whats best for you


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> wow, this is a tough situation and one I hope has a happy ending but you do need to do whats best for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Joe. None of us can walk in Fay's shoes (or Sparkey's for that matter). Some of us have strongly encouraged Fay to pursue charges (myself included) because we are concerned for her safety and Sparkey's too. I know I feel a lot of outrage over what this kid/punk has done but I also understand that when someone has been victimized, they go through a lot of emotional turmoil. 

Fay, I am worried about your safety, you mentioned that the security officer told you that the kid has a gun. (Shouldn't he tell that to the police?) In the best case scenario, maybe it is a BB gun. But even BB guns can seriously injure you or Sparkey. I don't trust this kid, and I wouldn't put it past him to use it in plain view or from hiding behind a tree. Honestly, I am not trying to frighten you more than you already are but this is my gut feeling about him based on what you have shared. 

I hope that at the very very least, you change the location of your walks until this kid eventually moves or gets sentenced to jail.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Update 

The kid is getting help. talked to the detective. He said with my help and another person he was able to put him in a mental hospital. I told him that I didn't press charges yet. I'm not too sure if this is good or not. he was asking me if this is ok with me or not. I said are you asking me to press charges? he said no , he wanted to know if it is ok to continue this route and not the criminal charges. he said this is better than just putting him in jail. he is going to be there for 2 weeks and is getting medication







. he said he has a serious mental problem and medication will help his rage







I hope they know what they are doing. he said he will be out in 2 weeks and only go there during the day and come home to sleep after the 2 weeks. I think they used my statement, and that was enough for them to do this even though I didn't press charges and he just wanted me to OK it. 

The conversation was a little confusing to me though. What I got from it was that I dropped the case for any criminal charges and I Ok'ed the medical treatment. I think maybe this is better than doing nothing? I hope nothing bad happens to him.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Fay I think perhaps this is far better than criminal charges if the boy is genuinely in need of treatment. To lock him in a jail could only make matters worse for him, at least this way he may get on some medication to help control his condition and keep him from hurting either himself or someone else.
What I find difficult to comprehend is if the boy is mentally challenged why on earth haven't his parents tried to get professional help for him before now? 
Above all Fay, please don't feel bad because in a way it sounds like eventually the boy will turn out for the better provided he takes his meds and continues to get councelling.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

If he has a mental illness then yes a treatment centre is way better than going to juvie. Juvie would do nothing but make his behavior issues worse. I hope this kid gets the help he needs.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

It sounds like he is getting some kind of help, which is better than no help at all. I don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

P.S It is human nature to take advantage when one can get away with it.</span>Threaten someones life is an automatic go to mental hospital card. But normally has to be done within 48 hours of threat.. So he may have threaten someone esle as well. 

Depends on the kind of parents he has... If they are at the end of their rope and just don't know what to do next... course what can you do. When the child is out of control.... Not much,
Course if they are causing the problem, you can forget about anything helping much.


Most Parents don't realize this is an option.

Children's Group Home.  Someone may need to whisper into the parents ear about this option in the future. (Most Group homes don't cost much and are normally on a sliding scale) They have basic, moderate and Therapeutic group homes
At the least he will not be able to harm others. They may actually be able to reprogram him into a more normal thought process. And can keep him until he is 18. It would be totally be up to the parents.</span>


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If the parents don't have health insurance, they probably cannot afford any kind of medical treatment he needs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't understand the detective asking if hospitalization is ok with you. Are you qualified to make that decision? I hope the detective was only informing you of situation and not asking if it was ok with you. That is not your responsibility. I certainly hope this child gets the help he needs, and you are free to enjoy your neighborhood without harassment.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Update
> 
> The kid is getting help. talked to the detective. He said with my help and another person he was able to put him in a mental hospital. I told him that I didn't press charges yet. I'm not too sure if this is good or not. he was asking me if this is ok with me or not. I said are you asking me to press charges? he said no , he wanted to know if it is ok to continue this route and not the criminal charges. he said this is better than just putting him in jail. he is going to be there for 2 weeks and is getting medication
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is if you haven't pressed charges how can they do anything to him without due process... Doesn't the court have to rule in something like this? I don't see how a detective on his own can send someone to a mental hospital. ?? Well, regardless... it's great that he will be getting help and I hope you don't have any more encounters with him.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad that you didnt have to press charges. I really hope that this will help the kid in the long run and they are not just medicating him because they think its the easiest route to helping him...Sometimes I think getting them someone to talk to and some extra curricular activities they can be involved with or getting the parents some help may be the better choice but instead of taking the time to do all this they quickly turn to meds....sorry if I rambled and confused you all!


----------

